# Veloce Ultra Torque Crank



## PixelPaul (Oct 8, 2004)

I want to switch my Veloce crankset from a compact 50/34 to a standard 53/39 crank. I have the 2010 model which is the "Ultra-Torque" system. Can I reuse the BB cups from the existing crankset or do I need to replace with new ones when installing the new crank? The bike has only about 200 miles on it, mostly ridden on an indoor trainer.


----------



## skyblue337 (Jul 6, 2010)

Veloce is no longer made as Ultra-Torque. It's now Power-Torque which requires new bottom bracket cups along with the chainset. The "bottom of the range" Ultra-Torque chainset is now Chorus which is 11 speed. I'd say your options are to try and find NOS or s/h Veloce or Centaur cranks or look to change just the chainrings if you don't want to have to get new bb cups as well


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

several on the bay

stick with UT.

CAMPAGNOLO VELOCE Ultra Torque 39x53 175mm Crankset NEW | eBay


----------



## redvespablur (Aug 23, 2011)

You can reuse cups provided both are UT.

I'm looking for a compact Veloce UT crankset and have had trouble finding online - but the 53/39 are easy to find cheap on eBay


----------



## PixelPaul (Oct 8, 2004)

I ordered a 2010 from Velomine today, 53/39-172.5 for $105. Thanks.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

PixelPaul said:


> I ordered a 2010 from Velomine today, 53/39-172.5 for $105. Thanks.


VeloMine has great deals on NOS stuff, we've bought quite a few things from them. Sometimes it pays to emails them as they have items not listed on their website.

Oh, and don't forget you may need a new (longer) chain to accommodate the larger chainrings.


----------

